# Low light/plant experts advice needed.



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all,

As i've mentioned before i have a 29g low light/low tech tank meaning i don't use co2. What i do use is SeaChem Flourish for my plants. I have regular gravel/eco complete mixed together about 50/50. My lighting is stock lighting from "All Glass" that is left on for about 12-15 hours a day. 
My PH is around 7.2 - 7.4 if this matters when making a decision. 
I use a sponge filter powered by a powerhead. 

My question is are there ANY plants that are 'grassy' not particuarly foreground but just a 'grassy' looking plant i could use so my RCS can hide in and do what they want in i.e. have their babies(around 5 or so pregnant females) in so they're safe from my inquisitive harlequin rasboras? (7 of them)
Those are the only 2 things living in my aquarium besides the stowaway snails.
The grassiest plant i have in their right now is newly tied down to my driftwood - taiwan moss. 

Other plants are:
Taiwan Moss (wrapped around my driftwood)
Java Fern (attached to my driftwood)
Anubias Coffeefolia (attached to my driftwood)
Anubias Barteri var barteri (2)
Bolbitis heudelotii (1)
Giant Hygro (not sure which exactly, it's not looking to hot, only a couple leaves on it)
Hornwort
Cryptocryne 'Lutea' (4)
Corkscrew Vals (4)
Red Jungle Val (3)
Taiwan Lilly (1 with multiple shoots of about 5)
Potamogeton Pusillus (few bunches)
Bacopa Sp. 'Colorata'
Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'

and a stem plant that i don't remember what it is called :-| (sorry for not using the scientific latin names for most the plants if this bothers plant experts)

Are there any 'grassy' plants that'll survive in my tank with the given specs?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

How much watts is in your lighting?

You can try Echinodorus angustofolius or E. tennellus, both which are "grassy in appearance and which may be able to tolerate lower light (depending on how much it is).

I can bring E. angustofolius to the next PAPAS meeting if you're interested (or drop it off @ AoA).


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

hooha said:


> How much watts is in your lighting?
> 
> You can try Echinodorus angustofolius or E. tennellus, both which are "grassy in appearance and which may be able to tolerate lower light (depending on how much it is).
> 
> I can bring E. angustofolius to the next PAPAS meeting if you're interested (or drop it off @ AoA).


Hey Efren 

It's a CF 10000k bulb. If the above plants you mentioned will grow under this bulb then of course i'm interested! How often do you frequent AOA? I'm there about every weekend on Saturday sometime. That's my free time from work and Chelsea and i go to AOA. If you're going to be there this week or weekend let me know and i can possibly pick up some Echinodorus angustifolius off you.  Just name a price and i'll be willing to pay anything because i've been looking for this something for a while now.

thanks buddy!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you can grow all those plants using only the stock 20W bulb on a 29gal tank, you've done quite an accomplishment. :!: I would have never thought you could do that. Why don't your corkscrew vals fit the bill for what you're looking for?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Bert H said:


> If you can grow all those plants using only the stock 20W bulb on a 29gal tank, you've done quite an accomplishment. :!: I would have never thought you could do that. Why don't your corkscrew vals fit the bill for what you're looking for?


Yes, i'm growing all those plants with just that bulb. They're not really big plants, all fairly small in size still. I think they're 'just' living. They have small growths such as my java ferns reproducing little java ferns on the tips of the java fern leaves. My Taiwan Lilly really took off. My anubias don't look the best, their leaves are starting to curl up. 

My corkscrew Vals are really small still and i'm hoping for a plant with thinner leaves than so that of a corkscrew val. I know i can't get anything 'grassy' looking as i've been doing extensive research since i posted this thread. I'd really like to attempt a DIY co2 system but i've read into it and it seems way complicated to me. I think pressurized is the way to go but i don't have that kind of $$ right now for a pressurized system.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

DIY is not difficult. Do a search for a recipe. Check out this reference to get you started. If you use an HOB type filter, you can inject the CO2 directly into your filter uptake as a simple reactor. CO2 *will* make a difference, no matter how little light you have.

Speaking of lighting, two thoughts: get an ahs 55W bright kit conversion for your strip. Check out Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits for it. OR, get a second 20W strip to at least give you a little more lighting.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Bert H said:


> DIY is not difficult. Do a search for a recipe. Check out this reference to get you started. If you use an HOB type filter, you can inject the CO2 directly into your filter uptake as a simple reactor. CO2 *will* make a difference, no matter how little light you have.
> 
> Speaking of lighting, two thoughts: get an ahs 55W bright kit conversion for your strip. Check out Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits for it. OR, get a second 20W strip to at least give you a little more lighting.


I read the article DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium for diy co2 and that is what made my head spin. Perhaps i'll take another shot at trying to comprehend how to diy.

I'll take a look at the lighting link you suggested when i get home from work (at work now, won't let me go on 'shopping' sites) and see what is available to me.


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi cydric,

I'm just getting started with plants and did a DIY CO2 setup. I read that same article on DIY CO2 setups and my head is still spinning. Really though its pretty easy. If I can do it I know it must be easy, I'm not a DIY type person. I just read a lot on the DIY forum here. Here is what I pretty much followed except I'm using a 2l bottle and I also put a gas seperator on it.

DIY CO2 Guide with Pictures & Recipes

I'm using a hagen ladder to disolve it and its working pretty good. The CO2 bubbles are next to nothing by the time they reach the top of the ladder. To mix everything I just:

1. add 2 cups sugar to 2l
2. fill with water about 3/4 full and mix to disolve sugar
3. in seperate bowl add 1/2 tsp yeast with 1/4 cup of water and mix *very* good and let it sit for about 10 min.
4. add yeast mixture to the 2l and put cap on.

I had CO2 in about an hour. I've been getting 1-2 bubbles a sec pretty consistantly with mine. Hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Jason, 

I'm going to read the link you suggested tonight when I get off work to see if i can make any sense out of it. 

Hopefully i'll be pumping co2 into my tank before i know it! 

Thanks again.


----------



## iwentdoodie (Dec 5, 2006)

Bert H said:


> DIY is not difficult. Do a search for a recipe. Check out this reference to get you started. If you use an HOB type filter, you can inject the CO2 directly into your filter uptake as a simple reactor. CO2 *will* make a difference, no matter how little light you have.


Not to hijack or derail, but how does that work? I have a HOB filter and was planning on using an airstone to get the CO2 into the tank (since I said screw it and decided I need the CO2 to lower my insanely high pH anyway and can't find peat.) Wouldn't the CO2 just be sucked up and lost as it aerates the tank?

I'd have to move my filter to the opposite side of the tank, too...


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

While I was waiting for my Hagen ladder to get here I just hooked it to the uptake of my hob filter. The co2 didn't seem to dissolve too good, for me at least. The Hagen ladder is working great for me. I got it from someone here. I don't know if it's sold separately.


----------

